# Crazy illusions



## jessiee (Aug 15, 2006)

Can you see the three faces in the image above? There's an old lady, a man with a mustache, and a young lady.






duck or fisherman?






donkey or seal?






Do you see an old woman with a big nose, or do you see a sophisticate dressed up for a night on the town? This is a classic illusion.






How many faces can you find in the picture above? We've found 16. Can you find more?






There are a total of 5 wolves in the picture above. Can you find them all?






This picture has a double image, as well as 9 hidden people in it. Can you find them all?






Can you find the word 'Liar' in the picture of the face above?






Is this the letter E?






Do you see a rabbit or a duck?

http://www.crazyillusions.com/content/illusion_63.gif

Are you sure you read what you thought? Look at it again.

http://www.crazyillusions.com/content/illusion_9.gif


----------



## LVA (Aug 15, 2006)

Quote:
How many faces can you find in the picture above? We've found 16. Can you find more?





There are a total of 5 wolves in the picture above. Can you find them all?






This picture has a double image, as well as 9 hidden people in it. Can you find them all?






Can you find the word 'Liar' in the picture of the face above?






Are you sure you read what you thought? Look at it again.






i don't get these ones




but the rest of 'em are kewl . .thx


----------



## Tpsyduck (Aug 15, 2006)

Those are cool!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## michal_cohen (Aug 15, 2006)

i love it


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 15, 2006)

Those are really cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Midgard (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks for posting! I love those stuff!


----------



## spazbaby (Aug 15, 2006)

I don't get the last one.


----------



## jessiee (Aug 15, 2006)

I love paris in the the springtime... kinda lame i know lol.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks for sharing! I only caught on to a few of them, but my eyes aren't cooperating to begin with (blurring from being dry).


----------



## Nox (Aug 30, 2006)

Hahaha. I caught them ALL! I think being left-handed just makes your brain work better that way!


----------



## marshall1704 (Aug 30, 2006)

Haha!! Cute...


----------



## Anika_1 (Sep 1, 2006)

thought provoking ....


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Sep 5, 2006)

That's really cool!


----------

